
Going App only: Myntra to shut website from May 1 - niyazpk
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/industry/services/retail/myntra-to-shut-website-from-may-1/articleshow/46819988.cms
======
ishadua
I dont like this development. If everybody starts doing this,my phone will
have less and less space and it will boil down t which app do i delete:
Jabong, flipkart, myntra or all?

